
Follow the Mobile User - vaksel
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/03/29/follow-the-mobile-user/
======
dmix
This might sound cliche, but this is exactly what TechcrunchIT needs more
of... well thought out articles instead of Gillmors mini-essays on Twitter and
XMPP. The subject matter is still not business IT, in the traditional sense,
but its an improvement.

